# Job offer - not only for students.



## indeedcomp (Jan 30, 2018)

Good morning, 

My name is Katia and I am from France. 
I represent one of french companies, we are mainly looking for students (only from Australia) to start partnership, even today. Our offer is to fill surveys and similar, it takes you only few minutes. If you are interested in it, do not hesitate to contact me on indeedcomp gmail box or private message here on forum. I will provide you with conditions and earnings.

Best regards, 

Katia.


----------



## DearMartin (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello Katia, it's possible for student from France to work in your company ?
What is the type of job ?

It's open for European student ?

Thank you for your answer.


----------

